# Caulophyllum (homeopathic Blue Cohosh) to induce labor?



## Quindin

A friend from church heard how miserable I have been feeling with prodromal labor everyday, so she gave DH some Caulophyllum.
Said that her DIL took it and went into labor the same day. Same with a counsin of theirs.

She said she did not know much about how much to take, so she said I should look it up. Just said it is powerful stuff and I should not just take it without reading about it first.

Has anybody had any experience with it?
How do you use it?
Are there any side effects?

I am scheduled for an induction on Tuesday (many reasons), but I am REALLY wanting to have a homebirth and a 100% natural birth.
The prodromal labor is also getting unberable now (5 hours of ver painful contraction yesterday, 3 hours so far today), and I just can't take it anymore


----------



## saharasky

No idea as to the quantity ...but my last client was given this by her midwife and went into labor 6 hours later.


----------



## Jilian

Check with your MW, I'm pretty sure most use black and blue cohosh together as an induction method. The cohoshes sort of scare me and I'd use them as an absolute last resort after trying everything else (EPO, sex, prostaglandins, nip stimulation).


----------



## Belle

My midwives had me take the homeopathic blue and black cohosh after my water broke and no contractions started. I alternated taking the two of them every half hour. I also used a breast pump. I got a few good hours of contractions and then they fizzled out. My midwives came out and ended up going home because nothing was happening. I went into labor on my own early the next morning and had less than four hours of actual labor.

I also had a week or two of prodromal labor and it was driving me crazy. Before my midwives went home the first time, I screamed with frustration and pounded the ground because it wasn't working. I don't think I'd do it again in another birth.


----------



## mkmoro311

I did this with success! I was 9 days late and started the Blue Cohash, I think it was 5 drops every 15 minutes for 3 hours! Nothing happened w/in 24 hours so I started the homeopathic version the Caulophyllum 5 every 15 minutes for 3 hours and nothing happened that night, I finished off the bottle th enext morning and by early afternoon I started having contractions!


----------



## Mrsboyko

I just want to say how awful that stuff tastes. After 36+ hours of labor my MW had me try both the black and blue. I can still practically taste it, ick.


----------



## mkmoro311

The taste outweighs the Dr. inducing you! Chug with some juice!


----------



## Quindin

I don't think it did anything for me.
My labor had been starting slowly for a whole week anyway, picking up everyday, so I think I would have given birth Sunday morning even if I had not taken the Caulophyllum (started Friday)


----------



## Belle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrsboyko* 
I just want to say how awful that stuff tastes. After 36+ hours of labor my MW had me try both the black and blue. I can still practically taste it, ick.

The homeopathic pellet thingys actually taste quite pleasant.


----------



## flapjack

HOW big? Congratulations! Is there a birth story?


----------



## Quindin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
HOW big? Congratulations! Is there a birth story?

Thanks









I had shared the story with my DDC, but it is on the Birth Story area with pics now


----------



## texaspeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belle* 
The homeopathic pellet thingys actually taste quite pleasant.

because they're just sugar.


----------



## mamarabolli

My water broke and I had no contractions. I had acupuncture and she also gave me Caulophyllum. I took 200c, 4 pellets every 4 hours. Only had to take 8 pellets and went into labor! Not sure if it was directly related to Caulophyllum, but it didn't hurt.


----------



## puddleduck

the homeopathic remedy and the herbal tincture are very different. The homeopathic rememdy relies on the 'energy' of the substance and not any active ingrediants - therefore in theory you can take homeopathic remedies without any side effects because they wont do anything unless the energy matches what your body needs - basically they are just sugar pills (with a little bit of magic/energy). My homeopath tells his pregnant clients to take Caulophyllum in the morning from 39 weeks, and he has never had one go over due. Serveral midwifery / birthing books recomment Caulophyllum 200c taken before bed will stimulate labour over night. I took it with ds1 and he came on his date.

*Quindin* you have the most beautiful, chubby baby







:


----------

